# Creazione del Gechi Overlay

## .:deadhead:.

Ciao a tutti. C'è in ballo un progetto dell'associazione gechi che mira alla creazione di un overlay personalizzato . Per chi ancora non conoscesse il gechi vi invito a farvi un gro sul sito dell'associazione www.gechi.it . La discussione sull'overlay è nata qui spinta dal progetto bashrc-ng . 

Ora, dato che grazie a layman creare il proprio ovelay è un'operazione abbastanza semplice, diamoci da fare!

Il progetto sarà ospitato su sourceforge così da avere visibilità e strumenti utili allo sviluppo.

Questo è un progetto ambizioso perchè oltre a creare i programmi o ad aggiornarli e mantenerli, bisognerà creare anche gli ebuild per tutti i tools che entreranno nell overlay dei gechi.

Quello che chiedo a voi tutti è: conoscete / usate qualche tool che secondo voi merita di esser incluso nell'overlay?

Aggiornerò il primo post via via che i tools che saranno proposti. 

Per il momento:

Bashrc-ng

forcekeymask

glsa check

Gentoo cloner

md5check

Changelog Viewer

shorewall log parser

distcch

ebuildswitcher

ebuildcopy

package injected

gufo

usetool

depkg

Tutta sta lista l'ho fatta partendo da qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-229955-highlight-tool.html . C'è molta roba vecchia, non toccata da tempo, io ho cercato di fare una scrematura leggendo e vedendo di eliminare tools che ora non funzionano + col nuovo portage ed i tools eliminati dagli stessi autori. E' una proposta, se ne trovate altri o se ne vedete di inutili o rotti, ditelo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

buuuuuhhh!!

Tutta una scusa per far vedere che siete sulla GWN   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

 :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Tutta una scusa per far vedere che siete sulla GWN    

 

Chi é nella GWN?

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Tutta una scusa per far vedere che siete sulla GWN     
> 
> Chi é nella GWN?

 

loro !  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20060522-newsletter.xml#doc_chap3

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

come sei malizioso, io il link l'ho fatto puntare alla notizia giusta su layman !  :Very Happy: 

Piuttosto snocciola qualche tool utile, tipo come si chiamava il tuo programma che smascherava ricorsivamente i pacchetti?

Io mi ricordo di ufed, anche se non ricordo che diavolo facesse  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

sempre usato zorro per smascherare i pacchetti, nn ricordo chi l'avesse scritto però  :Very Happy: 

----------

## earcar

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Piuttosto snocciola qualche tool utile, tipo come si chiamava il tuo programma che smascherava ricorsivamente i pacchetti?
> 
> Io mi ricordo di ufed, anche se non ricordo che diavolo facesse 

 

1. forcekeymask è in realtà di fedeli e non so chi altro, in seguito riuppato e modificato da coda

2. ufed - Gentoo Linux USE flags editor

 :Wink: 

BTW, ottima idea l'overlay mantenuto da noi!

Avete dei bei tools che volete inseriti nel GeKIT e quindi nell'overlay dei GeCHI? Su cari amici fatevi avanti!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> come sei malizioso, io il link l'ho fatto puntare alla notizia giusta su layman ! 
> 
> Piuttosto snocciola qualche tool utile, tipo come si chiamava il tuo programma che smascherava ricorsivamente i pacchetti?
> 
> Io mi ricordo di ufed, anche se non ricordo che diavolo facesse 

 

E mica è mio, zorro, anzi! io mi sono limitato ad avere un amico che aveva un problema, e cosi' ho chiesto in giro. E chiedi qui, chiedi li', l'ho modificato per gestire anche i missing keywords  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20060522-newsletter.xml#doc_chap3
> 
> Coda

 

NOOOO SONO TROPPO AVANTI SONO TROPPO FIGO EVVIVA SONO FAMOSO EEEEEEEEE UUUU no no ragazzi adesso chiarmo qui riquito e stappiamo la bottiglia !!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------

## Luca89

Io proporrei di aggiungere sidesms e forcekeymask. Per forcekeymask posso curare io l'ebuild.

----------

## federico

Ah ecco, parlando di cose serie, io ho un glsa-report.py, versione ottimizzata di un glsa report di fonderia, e' ancora in voga l'uso del glsa?  :Smile:  Posso rivederlo se necessario e sistamarlo. Federico

----------

## federico

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Io proporrei di aggiungere sidesms e forcekeymask. Per forcekeymask posso curare io l'ebuild.

 

Grande anche io l'avrei proposto ma mi pare di capire che questo overlay dev'essere strettamente riguardante tool per la gestione del sistema gentoo, oppure ho capito male? Federico

----------

## earcar

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   Io proporrei di aggiungere sidesms e forcekeymask. Per forcekeymask posso curare io l'ebuild. 
> 
> Grande anche io l'avrei proposto ma mi pare di capire che questo overlay dev'essere strettamente riguardante tool per la gestione del sistema gentoo, oppure ho capito male? Federico

 

Mhh... potremmo fare due overlay separati: uno per il GeKIT (tool per la gestione del sistema gentoo) e l'altro per tutto il resto  :Wink: 

NB: la complessità di gestione non cambia, basta impostare un altra cartella in rsync e in svn  :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

Secondo me potrebbero andare assieme, non vedo perchÃ© separarli, io direi di inserire nel gechi overlay tutti i programmi creati da utenti italiani che possono essere utili agli utenti italiani (quindi includere sia tool per amministrazione del sistema sia applicazioni come sidesms).

----------

## Onip

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Secondo me potrebbero andare assieme, non vedo perchÃ© separarli, io direi di inserire nel gechi overlay tutti i programmi creati da utenti italiani che possono essere utili agli utenti italiani (quindi includere sia tool per amministrazione del sistema sia applicazioni come sidesms).

 

Idem

(vale la mia opinione anche se non sono un Geco?   :Laughing:  )

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   Io proporrei di aggiungere sidesms e forcekeymask. Per forcekeymask posso curare io l'ebuild. 
> 
> Grande anche io l'avrei proposto ma mi pare di capire che questo overlay dev'essere strettamente riguardante tool per la gestione del sistema gentoo, oppure ho capito male? Federico

 

in realtà, da quel che ho capito, si tratta di fare l'overlay GeCHI, e come ogni overlay che si rispetti, avrà le sue belle categorie, no ?

```
/usr/local/gechi/app-mobilephone/sidsesms

/usr/local/gechi/app-portage/forcekeymask

/usr/local/gechi/sys-admin/glsa-report
```

etc.. etc.. no ? 

Poi, è chiaro che molti di questi tool son talmente minimali, che tanto vale creare il pacchetto Gekit, e metterli tutti li', quelli un minimo organici.

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Non per fare il bastian contrario, ma IMHO sidesms ha vita propria sotto il il progetto sideralis, l'idea sarebbe quella di raccogliere le piccole utilità che hanno attinenza con gentoo. Creare la versione gecosa [o cmq della comunità italiana gentoo] del gentoolkit.

Io apprezzo molto il lavoro di fede, e quando posso gli dò una mano, ma non so quanta attinenza possa avere con gentoo  :Wink: 

@fede

Ma non l'avevi ancora vista? è vecchia di secoli! Vedo cosa succede a non leggere la Gentoo Weekly Newsletter  :Very Happy: 

@tutti

se potete, quando postate un progetto da inserire, mettete anche un riferimento a dove se n'è parlato l'ultima volta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Chiaro che per noi sarebbe un onore, cosi' come lo sarebbe per tutti gli altri software nati anche per mano di questo forum, ma se il progetto deve comprendere solo cose per gentoo allora e' logico che ci dobbiamo attenere al progetto presentando solo quello che e' richiesto  :Smile: 

edit1:Provvedero' a postare glsa-report.py 1.2 (aggiornato ad oggi) e a darvi un link

edit2: http://www.sideralis.org/p.php?action=4&pjid=17

Fede

----------

## earcar

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Non per fare il bastian contrario, ma IMHO sidesms ha vita propria sotto il il progetto sideralis, l'idea sarebbe quella di raccogliere le piccole utilità che hanno attinenza con gentoo. Creare la versione gecosa [o cmq della comunità italiana gentoo] del gentoolkit.

 

Proprio per questo motivo ho proposto il doppio overlay: uno esclusivamente dedicato alle piccole utilità che hanno attinenza con gentoo, l'altro con tutti i progetti italiani degni di nota (sidesms ad esempio)  :Wink: 

Gentoo is all about choises or not?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

DEPKG!!!!!

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *earcar wrote:*   

> Proprio per questo motivo ho proposto il doppio overlay: uno esclusivamente dedicato alle piccole utilità che hanno attinenza con gentoo, l'altro con tutti i progetti italiani degni di nota (sidesms ad esempio) 

 

IMHO si puó mettere tutto in unico Overlay, se un giorno questo diventerá troppo grande ci si penserá.

----------

## thewally

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> IMHO si puó mettere tutto in unico Overlay, se un giorno questo diventerá troppo grande ci si penserá.

 

Sottoscrivo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

se posso dire la mia pur non essendo un geko proporrei un'overlay unico. alla fine i file non sono tantissimi, e comunque non sarebbe di difficile gestione. i devel se ne gestiscono uno da 100.000 e rotti pacchetti.

----------

## thewally

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> alla fine i file non sono tantissimi, e comunque non sarebbe di difficile gestione. i devel se ne gestiscono uno da 100.000 e rotti pacchetti.

  Ehi, non siamo mica tanti quanti i devel   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> buuuuuhhh!!
> 
> Tutta una scusa per far vedere che siete sulla GWN    
> 
> Coda

 

lameri :>

----------

## xchris

ue!

ciao a tutti  :Very Happy: 

per prima cosa voglio scusarmi con tutti per la lunghissima assenza.

sto seriamente maturando l'idea di abbandonare l'ambito reti & co per dedicarmi allo studio/sviluppo di Database.

Sono stanco di avere a che fare con computer Winsoz... veramente non li reggo piu'... assieme agli utenti windows.

Ok.Ora che mi sono sfogato qualche nota.

Forcekeymask e' nato con il nome "zorro" ed era un mio primo abbozzo di script.

Fedeliallalinea l'ha poi continuato, e poi ancora CodaSan  :Very Happy: 

Unclepine posso dire che e' morto del tutto,quindi non va incluso.

Portage si e' evoluto (ma non nella direzione che auspicavo) ed e' cambiato molto.

Posso dire con certezza che Unclepine e' morto.. non vale la pena modificarlo.

Auntmary che doveva sostituirlo e' obsoleta pura lei con gli ultimi cambiamenti che hanno fatto.

Andrebbe completamente rivista e onestamente non so se e quando potrei farlo.

volevo suggerire anche un mio vecchio piccolo tool per chi ha a che fare con i binari. "bininfo"

c'era anche "checkintegrity" ma nn saprei se includerlo visto che per motivi ignoti (  :Laughing:  ) riportava risultati non sempre esatti.

Saluti a tutti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luca89

per quanto riguarda il gekit io proporrei di inserire tutti gli script (ovvero i tool che sono costituiti da un solo file) nella directory /overlay/scripts, in questo modo si evitano di fare ebuild inutili e sono piÃ¹ facili da utilizzare dagli utenti (basta inserire nel path: /usr/portage/layman/gechi/scripts).

----------

## federico

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c'era anche "checkintegrity" ma nn saprei se includerlo visto che per motivi ignoti (  ) riportava risultati non sempre esatti.

 

Se ti serve una mano..

----------

## .:deadhead:.

L'idea di luca semplifica di molto le cose dato che m molti programmini son composti da un solo file.

Potrebbe esser utile tentare un'unificazione nell'output o nelle opzioni passate ai singoli programmi [chessò il -h o --help]

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> L'idea di luca semplifica di molto le cose dato che m molti programmini son composti da un solo file.

 

É vero che semplifica ma a quel punto non avrebbe piú senso un overlay, basterebbe un semplice rsync

----------

## Luca89

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   L'idea di luca semplifica di molto le cose dato che m molti programmini son composti da un solo file. 
> 
> ï¿½ vero che semplifica ma a quel punto non avrebbe piï¿½ senso un overlay, basterebbe un semplice rsync

 

Nell'overlay ci saranno anche dei pacchetti con ebuild (vedi portage-bashrc).

----------

## .:deadhead:.

baldi giovani dimenticavo, c'è anche questa raccolta di tools  :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-229955.html

----------

## Maxxer

come mai in layman non c'è più l'overlay gechi?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Maxxer wrote:*   

> come mai in layman non c'è più l'overlay gechi?

 

veramente non c'è mai stato .

----------

